# Divine has puppies due this month! (April '06)



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I was looking on Divine's site and see that they are expecting puppies this month. We have a few people here on SM looking, so thought I'd mention it. For those who may not know, Divine is one of the top breeders of pets and show dogs in the U.S. 

http://divinemaltese.com/PetPuppy.html


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

Where are they located?


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

How high do their prices normally run?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Where are they located?[/B]


They are in Louisiana. I believe near New Orleans.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Divine is in Louisiana I believe. Their prices are top of the price range.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> How high do their prices normally run? [/B]


I PM'd you.


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

And I was just in New Orleans! If I'd only known.....


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I think everyone here already knows my Bella is a Divine girl and I HIGHLY recommend Divine Maltese and Angela and Larry Stanberry. My experience with them has been absolutely awesome. Cream of the crop in my book! I don't think the prices vary much at all among the the top show breeders and I always say that if you divide the price over the lifespan of the baby ...it really isn't as much as it sounds upfront.







Some people pay that much for their hobbies and vacation fun....fur angels just happen to be MY hobby and fun.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I think everyone here already knows my Bella is a Divine girl and I HIGHLY recommend Divine Maltese and Angela and Larry Stanberry. My experience with them has been absolutely awesome. Cream of the crop in my book! I don't think the prices vary much at all among the the top show breeders and I always say that if you divide the price over the lifespan of the baby ...it really isn't as much as it sounds upfront.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Carole,
I couldn't agree with you more. I told my kids that at my age, I could choose several hobbies--drinking, drugs, gambling, chasing men, or Maltese. They don't complain at all about my choice.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=175925
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faye, you made me laugh! Although chasing men does sound interesting.....maybe the dogs can help in that persuit!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=175925
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Faye.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I bet they are so precious too


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

In case anyone is interested there is a cute little pet puppy boy up at Divine's site.









http://www.divinemaltese.com/PetPuppy.html


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> In case anyone is interested there is a cute little pet puppy boy up at Divine's site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is absolutely breathtaking!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=215127
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a shame his bite didn't hold because he is a doll. It looks like Divine has him on thier site for someone else. The instructions are to call Sally.


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

They have a retiree for adoption too! Wish my husband would let me have one more......


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

He is one handsome guy, whoever gets him is very lucky.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I was looking on Divine's site and see that they are expecting puppies this month. We have a few people here on SM looking, so thought I'd mention it. For those who may not know, Divine is one of the top breeders of pets and show dogs in the U.S.
> 
> http://divinemaltese.com/PetPuppy.html[/B]





Area code (503) is Oregon. That's for sure!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Previously (with no pictures ) the wording was for a little boy pup being offered that....was being held for show but. . .
and now pictures have been added....
I had assumed it was the same little boy that Angie was offering on her site a few days ago. If someone is interested all they need do is ask the pedigree when calling and who actually bred/birthed and raised him thus far though. He sure is pretty.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

He is cute







I think the person they are talking about is the Seabreeze Exercise pens person...of seabreeze maltese?


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

He is really handsome!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh I want him but hubby won't let me get any more babies, unless I get rid of one I have already!! Does that seem fair? I told him there are degrees of "no"


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

> Oh I want him but hubby won't let me get any more babies, unless I get rid of one I have already!! Does that seem fair? I told him there are degrees of "no"[/B]


I told my hubby that malts are so little, eat so little, and such that you can have multiples that still don't equal one "dog."








Hey....it worked for me. Have u seen my latest addition? I still need to change my sig though


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=215610
> 
> 
> 
> ...



did I miss something? your hubby caved and let you get another? congratulations

Amber


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=215610
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That never works with my hubby. By the way, Congrats on your new addition!!!!

As for the getting rid of one of the pets...how about get rid of the hubby??







HAHA just kidding!!!

Karyn


----------

